# PRISHTINA



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Here we Go! Welcome to Prishtina. by Suel A. Ahmeti, on Flickr


PRISHTINA FROM RADIO PRISHTINA BUILDING by ekss muçiqi, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Buddy Holly.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Buddy Holly


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Buddy Holly


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Buddy Holly


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Buddy Holly


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Buddy Holly


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Buddy Holly


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Buddy Holly


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Buddy Holly


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Albanianstar.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

By Albanianstar.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful.....:cheers:


----------



## Plisat (Nov 15, 2007)

From Albalover



Mr_Albalover said:


> DSC_0224 by Florent_M, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0268 by Florent_M, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Plisat (Nov 15, 2007)

On the left and in distance of this picture can be seen how much construction is ongoing in Prishtina. From that point starts the Lakrishte Skysceper district that many tall buildings are under construction. 




Kulla said:


> Prishtina (pak ma ndryshe...) by Bescki, on Flickr


----------



## Plisat (Nov 15, 2007)

Buddy Holly said:


> Oborri i Bibliotekes Kombetare


......


----------



## Plisat (Nov 15, 2007)

These ones from Buddy Holly as well. Hope he has nothing for puting his pic here 



Buddy Holly said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Prishtina is a very nice city now; thanks for those photos


----------



## Plisat (Nov 15, 2007)

More from Buddy

Germia Park


Buddy Holly said:


>


----------



## Plisat (Nov 15, 2007)

From Buki



Buki said:


> 13.06.2011
> 
> Lulishtja me fontanen afer objejtit kryesor te PTK's.
> 
> ...


----------

